# Spell Book (1st attempt at making props)



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

Excellent overview of a sweet looking spell book! I really wanted to make a guest book for our yard haunt this year and was thinking of a skin covered book but now I'm thinking this might be the way to go. I downloaded the referenced file quite some time ago but I must have overlooked the page with "Witches Tools" on it, or was that something you created yourself?

Clear coat? If it isn't going to be used outside I wouldn't think it would be needed but if you got spare time I don't see how it could hurt as long as you use the non-gloss clear coats.


----------

